

World's Most Accurate Clock - Accurate To 100 Quadrillionth Of A Second - pfraze
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFyAQkIOkio&feature=youtu.be

======
ColinWright
Discussed: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5785984>

